# Oak 4 wheel flat cars 2014 version



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Part 1 Frame Assembly

This picture shows a tray with the components for a "12 foot" flat car in 1/20.3. The wood is kiln dried oak which I saw from un-used oak flooring. The couplers and journals are cast by me in brass. These wheel-sets are USA trains wheels. The cups contain the brass bolts for the journals and the couplers. The pegs are 1/8 inch hardwood for the main rails and 1/16 inch hardwood dowels for the outer rails. (note that the dowels are not very uniform at these sizes so match the drill bits to the size of the dowel you are using. The 1/16 inch dowels are marked " 1/16" actual diameter .083"..... So they don't even pretend they are correct)










This picture shows the jig I built to assemble the frames.










This picture shows the two main frame rails and the end beams in the jig.










This picture shows drilling the holes for the pegs.










This picture shows the pegs in place. 










This picture shows the glue I use, unfortunately I failed to make a picture of the glue being applied but the process is the same for the next joints and I will take those pictures.










Once the glue is applied I put the frame back in the jig to be sure it is aligned and flat. 










I carefully take the frame out of the jig to prevent the excess glue from gluing the frame to the jig. The frame is placed on wax paper to set up.










Once the glue is set, I put the frame back in the jig with the side rails in place.










Then I drill the holes for the smaller dowels.










This shows the dowels in place but not yet glued.










Now I pull two dowels out, and slide the rail out to glue the joint. 









The waterproof glue is applied to the wood and to the dowels.










Then I apply glue to the other end and push the dowels in.










This shows the corner joint with the dowels and glue in place.










Here is the frame complete with the dowels still long.










Next the dowels are sawed flush.










Then the dowels are sanded smooth.










The finished frame.










More to come.
Larry


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Part 2 Drilling side pocket and coupler holes

This is the jig I made to drill holes to mount side pockets and to drill holes to mount the couplers.












Here I am drilling 1/16th inch holes for the side pockets.












Here I am drilling 1/16th inch holes for the end pockets and drilling the coupler mount holes for 1-72 bolts.












A stack of frames with all of the pocket holes and the coupler holes drilled. This step is easier to do now than after the journals are mounted (even though the pockets and couplers are not mounted at this time).












More to come!


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

3 Journals and wheels


This is the jig I built to mount the axle journals, this keeps the axle square in the car. This shows one set of journals jigged and ready to drill holes.










Drilling holes for the journal bolts.










All four journals in place.









The journals are numbered and the frame is numbered so that the journals are indexed to the place where they are fitted to.










The journal bolts are pressed into the wood..........











.....using this press.











Here is the frame with the journals and wheels mounted.












More to come


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

4 Making the side pockets


Cutting the wires for the pockets from 1/16 inch brass.











Grinding dull points on the wire ends.











Wires to make twelve pockets.












Bending the rods.











Twelve bent rods for pockets.












Six pockets in the soldering jig.











Soldered in the jig.












Cutting the pockets apart.












Twelve pockets started grinding.











Twelve side pockets finished.












More to come on another day!


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for showing the process. You are going to have some great looking cars can,t wait to see the finished product.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Pete! I have been side-tracked by a family medical issue so things are going a bit slower than I planned.

5 Deckboards


Here is a finished frame and a stack of 24 deck boards.











I clamp a deck board to one end and line up the other boards and put a clamp on the other end.










I carefully put a piece of masking tape near each edge, and stick the tape to the end beams.










While the two outside tapes are stuck to the end beams, I remove the clamps and carefully put a third piece of tape down the center of the deck. Then I carefully lift the outside tapes from the end beams while leaving the deck boards taped together.










Using the tape ends, I lift the deck board pack off the frame and set it aside.










Now I use a small brush to apply glue to the top of the frame.










This picture shows the top of the frame with glue applied. This is where I have learned a small trick, When I place the deck board pack on top of the frame I do not clamp it for a couple of minutes. (this includes not pressing the boards down) If I clamp it right away I get glue squeezing out and running down the frame boards This adds clean-up and sanding time to the car assembly.










I gently set the deck board pack onto the frame, making sure it is lined up with edges and the ends, then wait a couple of minutes.










After a couple of minutes I pull the center tape down and stick it to the end beams. Next I very carefully remove one of the side tapes and then lay a piece of wax paper on the deck.










Now I place a piece of foam rubber on top of the wax paper and set a piece of aluminum angle on the foam, then put a clamp on each end of the angle. (I added the picture of the foam and angle, almost forgot it) The foam helps make up for slight differences in deck board thickness.


















I repeat the last step on the other side of the car. Now I pull the tape back from the end beams, fold it and put a clamp on the deck end and on the tape.










Now I add five clamps to each side on the aluminum angle.










I have enough angle and clamps to glue up two cars at a time. This pic shows the second glued deck in the foreground and the first one in the background.










More after the glue sets up.

Larry


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

6 Finished

This post will take the two cars through completion.


After the glue is set, I sand the edges of the deck boards.













Two cars ready for pockets and couplers.













Two pockets started into the holes.













I use the edge of my "anvil" to push the pockets into the holes. I have to lean into it to push them in. I do not glue them in case someone might want to pull them out and paint them. If not (or if painted in place) a drop of CA can be placed on the wire inside the frame.













One pocket pushed in and one waiting to be pushed in. Repeat nine more times.













Now I bolt on the couplers using 1-72 brass hex bolts and nuts.













A completed car.













The pair that had deck boards glued at the same time.













And that is how I built 12 foot flat cars in 1/20.3 
Larry


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

See classified ad here;

http://forums.mylargescale.com/122-rolling-stock/40769-1-20-3-oak-12-foot-flat-car.html


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

*Sneak Peek of 7/8 flats*

Not ready just yet, but soon.........



















Larry


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Now those are some proper wagons...well done!

With proper tools oak is fun to work with!


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

"Now those are some proper wagons...well done!

With proper tools oak is fun to work with! 

Eric Schade"

Thanks Eric! I normally feel that I am held back by NOT having the tools I need. On the other hand every time I get a new tool.......that tool makes me want another tool. My table saw is a 4 or 5 time rebuilt "Roebuck" (pre Sears Roebuck) that has to be lubricated every use, no ball bearings. But with a good blade it cuts very well.

Larry


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry you have some sweet looking cars there. Thanks for sharing your building log.Pete


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Pete!
Larry


----------



## JimB (Jan 25, 2013)

Larry, That is a robust wagon. I like it. James (JimB)


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

*2015 additions*

Here are two "add-ons" to the 12 foot flat cars.
First a short (3 board) Gondola.









Next a "work caboose".










More to come!
Larry


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry;

The cars are beautiful. Will they be running on the Aikenback layout next weekend?

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dave,
No, I will be running with the Tallahassee steamers this weekend.....but both of those cars are sold already. As slow as I am making them, I may not get to run any of my cars.
Larry


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Beautiful work Larry. To echo Pete, thanks for all the pics of the process.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Cliffy!


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Larry, very well done, I love the design and your stake pockets technique is a great idea. And I have milled hundreds of thousands of BDFT of oak into cabinet doors, so I tip my hat to you on you choosing oak for your modeling wood. Some things to have to consider when using oak, that other woods can let you slide by.. So SAaaaaLUTE as they said on HeeHaw. 
And also, great demo, on how you do the work, great details.
Dennis


----------

